# Trying to find BB to fit 90s era 2200 composite



## PseuZQ (Mar 27, 2002)

Here's the deal: I want to upgrade my 90s Trek 2200 composite to make it a more enjoyable and aesthetically pleasing commuter/rain bike. 

I wanted to put the newer black 105 crankset on it, and assumed that a new BB-5500 with English threads would be a suitable replacement for the existing BB (I think it's UN53). 
The BB5500 (double, english) didn't fit. 

The existing BB is square taper, and I'm looking for something that would fit that would be Octalink compatible. 

Could it be something as simple as choosing the wrong thread type (e.g. English v. Italian)?  

More importanlty, does anyone know of an Octalink compatible BB that would fit this bike? Looking on the Trek website for specs, they advised that they don't keep electronic records of specs dating back to the 90s, so I'm hoping someone here might know. 

I guess I could ask a shop, but I think the next logical step may be to post to rec.bicycles.tech. 

Thanks!


----------



## biker_boy (Sep 10, 2002)

I rode a 1993 5200 and it took a standard 68mm Bottom Bracket with English threading. I can't imagine yours would be any different.


----------



## PseuZQ (Mar 27, 2002)

Yeah, your reply and other info I received suggested that it may just have been the threads in the BB that needed a thorough cleaning.


----------

